# Nissan Frontier Yr 2000 A/C problem



## max_auto (Aug 4, 2010)

hey,

this nissan frontier's A/C comes on and off when ever it feels like, it cuts off almost immediately sometimes and sometimes it stays on. i really need to know what is the matter with this vehicle. This is regardless if the vehicle is idling or driving.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

When you say it cuts off, does the fan stop or does it just get warm?


----------



## max_auto (Aug 4, 2010)

the air is warm. note that there is no gas problem. i tried another pressure switch and the same problem. I'm getting a DTC from my X431 scanner. Its a code that's related to the knock sensor P0325. I'm really at a lost with this vehicle.


----------



## Fulltilt1 (May 14, 2004)

Replace thermal control amp. Had this happen on mine. A/C cycles on and off quickly, sometimes not at all. Acts like a pressure but its not. Nissan had a real problem with these. Look under dash by cover for a/c evaporator. Loof for three wires black, red, and white. Disconnect at plug, connect new amp its a $40 part. It will fix problem then open bottom of evap cover and insert amp into fins just like the old one. It's a tight squeeze, kinda pry/pull it down just enough to get it done. 3 or 4 screws.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I got mine online for $28


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

max_auto said:


> note that there is no gas problem.


How do you KNOW this? The only real way is to remove all your R134a refrigerant and weigh it - is that what you did? 

Second best indicator is pressures at about 2000 rpm after 10 minutes of operation; post both low pressure and high pressure and the outside temperature.

AC experts state that 65% of AC issues are to refrigerant leaks.


----------

